# FREE Race Management Software avialable



## Charlie883 (Mar 2, 2012)

To help with races at the Vallarta Yacht Club, I have developed "Committee Boat Suite"-the free download, info and demo video are available HERE.

This software operates on Windows to:

Design courses and create diagrams and information for Sailing Instructions
Create polars with Boat performance information used to predict course times
Compare split times to predictions to aid in course change decisions
Use count-down timers with verbal flag instructions to start races
Clock simultaneous races with multiple fleets on multiple courses
Import racer data and export race timing to Sailwave for scoring
And much more!

The current version (BETA 2) is being used successfully and I would appreciate feedback.

Thanks

PS: It really is free, there is no PRO version and I'm not selling anything.


----------

